# University of Toronto to host massive student sex orgy to encourage safe sex



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 21, 2013)

> The University of Toronto Sexual Education Centre is having an orgy open to all students to encourage safe sex. And the University is not in any way trying to censor or impede them.


 
http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/art...o-student-group-hosts-epic-sex-club-adventure

Massive sausage-fest?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 21, 2013)

That's actually pretty cool. I have to admit though, if I was in Toronto, I'd take part in it, assuming it's not just all guys and there are actual girls too.


----------



## chyyran (Jan 21, 2013)

...What the fuck is this shit..
I mean, it seems like a good idea, but so many things can go wrong that night..


----------



## Squirps (Jan 21, 2013)

Ohhhhhhh Canada... xD

(is what all the girls will be screaming )


----------



## Devin (Jan 21, 2013)

Title change to "University of Toronto to host massive sausage fest".


----------



## Zetta_x (Jan 21, 2013)

soulx said:


> Massive sausage-fest?


 
It will be a heaven for a homosexual.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 21, 2013)

You're fucking shitting me, right? My whole school life sex was looked on like a hidden fourth Unforgivable Curse or something. Anyone who was even suspected of getting any was disciplined thanks to a slutty year 8 girl getting caught giving head in a corridor one time. And now educational establishments are actively encouraging orgies? Don't get me wrong, I saw a reasonable share of action back in my school days, but I had to sneak around it. You even held hands with your girlfriend and the teachers would eyeball you, although that may have been because they weren't getting any. But now this...where was all this when I was a kid? God fucking damn it.

You know what? That's it. I give up. The world has pissed me off one too many times, and there just has to be a point where you say 'fuck it' and go on a crossbow rampage.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 21, 2013)

Blaze163 said:


> You're fucking shitting me, right? My whole school life sex was looked on like a hidden fourth Unforgivable Curse or something. Anyone who was even suspected of getting any was disciplined thanks to a slutty year 8 girl getting caught giving head in a corridor one time. And now educational establishments are actively encouraging orgies? Don't get me wrong, I saw a reasonable share of action back in my school days, but I had to sneak around it. You even held hands with your girlfriend and the teachers would eyeball you, although that may have been because they weren't getting any. But now this...where was all this when I was a kid? God fucking damn it.
> 
> You know what? That's it. I give up. The world has pissed me off one too many times, and there just has to be a point where you say 'fuck it' and go on a crossbow rampage.


>Canada


----------



## Devin (Jan 21, 2013)

In all seriousness, condoms aren't 100% babyproof. I can imagine in 9 months a few of the girls attending that "event" will be looking through quite a few people for support.


----------



## Zetta_x (Jan 21, 2013)

In before Blaze's post gets flagged as potential school shooter.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jan 21, 2013)

Damn, too bad I am not a U of T student


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 21, 2013)

The worlds about to get hit with a lot more of these


----------



## Nebz (Jan 21, 2013)

I don't know how to properly respond to this post. Being baffled is all I can really say to express myself....
I do wonder if there are any rules or limits for such an event since I really have a time imaging a crap ton of people showing their Student ID and simply sticking their @#%$ wherever they please.




soulx said:


> >Canada


Ha! I think that sums up 90% of how I feel.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 21, 2013)

Zetta_x said:


> In before Blaze's post gets flagged as potential school shooter.



Those charges were blown ridiculously out of proportion. They could have been anyone's fingerprints.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 21, 2013)

soulx said:


> Massive sausage-fest?


 
With a side order of Canadian Bacon strip-tease, perhaps.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 21, 2013)

And now I officially hate Canada


----------



## ouch123 (Jan 21, 2013)

> “Our executive director made it very clear that this is not an orgy, we’re not funding an orgy [...] there’s no prodding or pushing in that direction.”


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jan 21, 2013)

Lmao if this was happening in schools in the U.S. there'd be a sex sting operation going on to stop it quick.


----------



## EthanObi (Jan 21, 2013)

Gahars said:


> With a side order of Canadian Bacon stip-tease, perhaps.


Your Joke isn't funny because you misspelled 'Strip' :|


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 21, 2013)

I can see it now....

"Sorry, but your application to the University of Toronto was denied because an influx of applications has exceeded campus capacity."


----------



## J-Machine (Jan 21, 2013)

so one fake Id and bus ride and I'll be able to make my own oasis full of lady fountains eh? I think this is one club I can get sandwiched for.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jan 21, 2013)

Even if you aren't religious (I am, and have a big problem with this), this still has potential for disaster.  What happens when someone gets pregnant from this?  Or when someone gets an STD?  I know they say "safe sex", but there is no such thing.  Condoms greatly reduce the chance pregnancy and the risk of spreading of STD's (by 98% or something),* but they aren't perfect.*

Is the UOT ready to get sued over this?  There was no mention of signing a release form.

PS: When I saw this thread, I thought it was an EoF one.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 21, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> And now I officially hate Canada


 
Hmm, do I detect a hint of jealousy in your post?


----------



## Zetta_x (Jan 21, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Even if you aren't religious (I am, and have a big problem with this), this still has potential for disaster. What happens when someone gets pregnant from this? Or when someone gets an STD? I know they say "safe sex", but there is no such thing. Condoms greatly reduce the chance pregnancy and the risk of spreading of STD's (by 98% or something),* but they aren't perfect.*
> 
> Is the UOT ready to get sued over this? There was no mention of signing a release form.
> 
> PS: When I saw this thread, I thought it was an EoF one.


 
Not to mention condoms break about 25% of the time. It's how I got my girlfriend pregnant and learned the cool expensive process to get her unpregnant.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 21, 2013)

Zetta_x said:


> *Not to mention condoms break about 25% of the time.* It's how I got my girlfriend pregnant and learned the cool expensive process to get her unpregnant.


 
Not even close. Condoms can have a failure rate of 10-18%, but that's including people who use it incorrectly. When used properly, they only have a 2% failure rate. (All of this can be found on Wikipedia).

Can condoms fail? Sure, as in your case, but if you're using them correctly, it's an incredibly rare occurrence - the idea that condoms are chronically unreliable is a woefully inaccurate, somewhat dangerous misconception.


----------



## nando (Jan 21, 2013)

this just in. frat prankster poke holes in condom supply at toronto orgy for safe sex.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 21, 2013)

ok so immorality all the way. I don't wanna preach but this is just promotion of something that we didn't do back then. We didn't do it for a reason and that reason is now dying.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 21, 2013)

I would like to point out that Toronto is a place most of Canada likes to forget exists, or wished it didn't. Whichever.
Kinda like Quebec and how we hope ignoring it and hinting they should join France will make them get the fuck out and leave us alone.


----------



## smile72 (Jan 21, 2013)

Eh, I would totally participate assuming there would be enough gay guys...


----------



## Zetta_x (Jan 21, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Not even close. Condoms can have a failure rate of 10-18%, but that's including people who use it incorrectly. When used properly, they only have a 2% failure rate. (All of this can be found on Wikipedia).
> 
> Can condoms fail? Sure, as in your case, but if you're using them correctly, it's an incredibly rare occurrence - the idea that condoms are chronically unreliable is a woefully inaccurate, somewhat dangerous misconception.


 
That's for an average person, you underestimate my personal life.


----------



## smile72 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> I would like to point out that Toronto is a place most of Canada likes to forget exists, or wished it didn't. Whichever.
> Kinda like Quebec and how we hope ignoring it and hinting they should join France will make them get the fuck out and leave us alone.


I highly doubt Canada would want to give away about 1/10 of it's population...and let's not kid ourselves, Toronto is to Canada what New York, Los Angeles, and Chicago are to America.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 21, 2013)

smile72 said:


> I highly doubt Canada would want to give away about 1/10 of it's population...and let's not kid ourselves, Toronto is to Canada what New York, Los Angeles, and Chicago are to America.


 
You've clearly never seen french Canada, or had to deal with someone from there. I actually can't name one person with a positive view of french Canada.
But that's neither here nor there, this threads about orgies and stuff, not cesspools.
Close though.


----------



## Squirps (Jan 21, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Not even close. Condoms can have a failure rate of 10-18%, but that's including people who use it incorrectly. When used properly, they only have a 2% failure rate. (All of this can be found on Wikipedia).
> 
> Can condoms fail? Sure, as in your case, but if you're using them correctly, it's an incredibly rare occurrence - the idea that condoms are chronically unreliable is a woefully inaccurate, somewhat dangerous *misconception*.



How do you always manage to ingeniously throw in a pun in EVERY post you make? XD


----------



## smile72 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> You've clearly never seen french Canada, or had to deal with someone from there. I actually can't name one person with a positive view of french Canada.
> But that's neither here nor there, this threads about orgies and stuff, not cesspools.
> Close though.


I don't see the problem about French Canada though I've never been there, I can really only talk about Illinois and Japan (Tokyo-to and Hokkaido)...so not much I can say...


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jan 21, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Not even close. Condoms can have a failure rate of 10-18%, but that's including people who use it incorrectly. When used properly, they only have a 2% failure rate.


If we assume those statistics are correct, that is still a ridiculously high risk for a university.  We are talking about tons of people using at least one condom (assuming they grab a fresh one for each "round") at this thing.  If *everybody used theirs properly each time*, then 1 one out of 50 people will be at risk of STD and/or pregnancy.  What if they aren't used properly?


Gahars said:


> (All of this can be found on Wikipedia).


Well at least you got your info from a reliable source.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 21, 2013)

Off-Topic: This reminds me of Game of Thrones, where sex is visible and pleasure is plenty.

On-Topic: I feel that this Unversity is calling out all the other Universities to follow their lead. If that was to happen then sexual pleasure will skyrocket like never before! Although I was taught through sex education that protection won't always guaranteed safe sex. Abstinence is the most effective protection for you and your partner not to catch anything. This is the 2000's people. Ever since we saw violence and gore through the media, we never complained about our innocence taking away from possible intact to murder someone.  

Sex in being seen through every possible chance the media and internet can exploit it. The only thing that will always cause a huge raucus will deal with rape or abortion. Making any jokes about those two will lead you straight with criminal charges.


----------



## Gh0sti (Jan 21, 2013)

Where is ifish I bet he would love to know this is happening in Canada, just yea agreeing with most of you that this is a bad idea, I can't believe a college is supporting this what happened to morals? Yes I can see a lot of lawsuits ahead for the college because somebody is gonna get pregnant, and besides who said there were hot women from Canada? Me personally I would never do this, even if there were hot girls I'm taken by someone already and I still can wait to enjoy this experience with my girl


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jan 21, 2013)

Perfect place to try and market my new tuna salad flavored lube!!!  

Smell like tuna? No problem toss a salad and eat up!


----------



## smile72 (Jan 21, 2013)

Gh0sti said:


> Where is ifish I bet he would love to know this is happening in Canada, just yea agreeing with most of you that this is a bad idea, I can't believe a college is supporting this what happened to morals? Yes I can see a lot of lawsuits ahead for the college because somebody is gonna get pregnant, and besides who said there were hot women from Canada? Me personally I would never do this, even if there were hot girls I'm taken by someone already and I still can wait to enjoy this experience with my girl


Morals vary from person to person.


----------



## Another World (Jan 21, 2013)

god bless canada.

-another world


----------



## Chary (Jan 21, 2013)

And then suddenly, the male application rate for UoT skyrockets...


----------



## NightsOwl (Jan 21, 2013)

My god. And we wonder why we have too many people in the world as it is.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 21, 2013)

Gh0sti said:


> and besides who said there were hot women from Canada?


 
*cough*


Spoiler











 


NightsOwl said:


> My god. And we wonder why we have too many people in the world as it is.


 

Uh... safe sex dude. Not unprotected sex...


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jan 21, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Uh... safe sex dude. Not unprotected sex...


Read my previous posts.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 21, 2013)

shakirmoledina said:


> ok so immorality all the way. I don't wanna preach but this is just promotion of something that we didn't do back then. We didn't do it for a reason and that reason is now dying.


Yes, yes, because sex is immoral, and there's totally a reason that isn't religion-related for it.  Different times, dawg, let people do what they want, and let people screw who they want.  Who are you to judge?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 21, 2013)

To be honest, I'm actually a bit surprised that so many people will be using protection and everything. Personally I've never used and never will use a condom.



JoostinOnline said:


> Even if you aren't religious (I am, and have a big problem with this), this still has potential for disaster. What happens when someone gets pregnant from this? Or when someone gets an STD? I know they say "safe sex", but there is no such thing. Condoms greatly reduce the chance pregnancy and the risk of spreading of STD's (by 98% or something),* but they aren't perfect.*
> 
> Is the UOT ready to get sued over this? There was no mention of signing a release form.
> 
> PS: When I saw this thread, I thought it was an EoF one.


 
They have to sign a release form considering it's their health on the line. If someone gets pregnant from it, then someone gets pregnant, it's their choice whether to keep it or not.

Even then, if someone gets pregnant and someone catches something, it'll still be part of their program showing results and shit. But we're also assuming that people will be using one condom with a bunch of people and stuff like that. We're also assuming that only a condom will be used. We don't know any of the specifics.


----------



## tatripp (Jan 21, 2013)

This is absolutely disgusting. Why do universities need to teach people how to have sex. Every college student already knows what protection is and they can use it if they want to.  I don't know what the purpose of this is but it certainly isn't to educate anyone. If I was a student there, I would be throwing a fit that a portion of my tuition money was used to pay for this.



GreatZimkogway said:


> Yes, yes, because sex is immoral, and there's totally a reason that isn't religion-related for it. Different times, dawg, let people do what they want, and let people screw who they want. Who are you to judge?



I think that is called moral relativism or even cultural relativism and it is probably why the world is going down the toilet. Any person can open their eyes and see this is wrong and disgusting on so many levels.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jan 21, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> They have to sign a release form considering it's their health on the line.


Source please?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 21, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Source please?


 
Uh dude, anything that deals with your health when attending a place like college or even going to a hospital or anything, you have to sign a release form. Companies do this so they aren't held liable. I doubt the University would be that stupid.


----------



## smile72 (Jan 21, 2013)

tatripp said:


> This is absolutely disgusting. Why do universities need to teach people how to have sex. Every college student already knows what protection is and they can use it if they want to. I don't know what the purpose of this is but it certainly isn't to educate anyone. If I was a student there, I would be throwing a fit that a portion of my tuition money was used to pay for this.


It's not disgusting. It's love...temporarily.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 21, 2013)

tatripp said:


> I think that is called moral relativism or even cultural relativism and it is probably why the world is going down the toilet. Any person can open their eyes and see this is wrong and disgusting on so many levels.


 
On risk of going off topic, I don't see how it's disgusting, or wrong.  Sex isn't either of those, either.  It's just casual sex.  People already enjoy so many other things, why not add one more thing? ;D


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 21, 2013)

GreatZimkogway said:


> Yes, yes, because sex is immoral, and there's totally a reason that isn't religion-related for it. Different times, dawg, let people do what they want, and let people screw who they want. Who are you to judge?


 
sex is no way immoral. promiscuity is immoral and there is no one who can deny it. its just something that has been accepted because they can't control it.
Judging is part of human nature, and if you say I can't judge people then you can't judge me for judging others. leave me be in my opinions too correct?

Also, why not hold a gun wielding day whereby one can shoot what "safe and permissible" item there is on display? Yes its fine on the top but who said shooting for fun will not cause shooting out of anger. I can't compare it to the above since the harm is embedded in the event above.

Just to sum up the hypocrisy in one way U o T gun club closed due to safety concerns

I usually don't debate on sex/religious topics anymore but when UoT does something so pathetic as this, I can't seem to find a reason to desist


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jan 21, 2013)

At my school safe sex has always been promoted as 'not having sex at all and if you do then use a condom' and now these guys at a university get an orgy. What the fuck Earth?


----------



## notmeanymore (Jan 21, 2013)

tatripp said:


> This is absolutely disgusting. Why do universities need to teach people how to have sex. Every college student already knows what protection is and they can use it if they want to. I don't know what the purpose of this is but it certainly isn't to educate anyone. If I was a student there, I would be throwing a fit that a portion of my tuition money was used to pay for this.


Seriously, this is just a frivolous party to promote a cause the whole university is already aware of.
Want to promote using condoms in high schools and middle schools? Fine. While, on the one hand, teaching kids about sex at that age is terrible for our society, it's not unwelcome in my book. Foreign countries have lower age laws than we do, not to mention arranged weddings. Even with that aside, I knew about sex by age 11. So yes, by all means, teach our children (who are going to learn about sex one way or another) about condoms, but at least discourage it.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 21, 2013)

shakirmoledina said:


> sex is no way immoral. promiscuity is immoral and there is no one who can deny it. its just something that has been accepted because they can't control it.
> Judging is part of human nature, and if u say i can't judge ppl then u can't judge me for judging others. leave me be in my opinions too correct?
> 
> Also, why not hold a gun wielding day whereby one can shoot what "safe and permissible" item there is on display? Yes its fine on the top but who said shooting for fun will not cause shooting out of anger. I can't compare it to the above since the harm is embedded in the event above.
> ...


 
You just compared a physical act that isn't meant to kill, even if on some weird chance it could, with a weapon.  ...I don't know what to say to you.  I will, however, say yes, one CAN deny it, because not everyone has the same morals.  Done with this~


----------



## smile72 (Jan 21, 2013)

GreatZimkogway said:


> You just compared a physical act that isn't meant to kill, even if on some weird chance it could, with a weapon. ...I don't know what to say to you. I will, however, say yes, one CAN deny it, because not everyone has the same morals. Done with this~


I not only agree with you, but I also congratulate you for understanding his post!


----------



## Satangel (Jan 21, 2013)

Wow, that's astonishing?! With support of the school, goddamn....
I won't lie, I'm jealous man.... If I was 100% sure there would be enough girls, I'd prolly just go.


----------



## NightsOwl (Jan 21, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Uh... safe sex dude. Not unprotected sex...


Yes, I'm aware. But as people have said. Accidents happen. And a _school_ promoting orgies doesn't really help.

I'm not gonna argue about it, lol. People have their preferences. I respect yours if you can at least respect mine.


----------



## leic7 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> You've clearly never seen french Canada, or had to deal with someone from there. I actually can't name one person with a positive view of french Canada.
> But that's neither here nor there, this threads about orgies and stuff, not cesspools.
> Close though.


What? I don't even know what you mean by "French Canada"... Quebec? Francophone Canadians? Either way, I don't know what you're talking about. You know what most of Canada would like to see? Intolerant views such as yours to disappear.

Re: topic - must be a slow week in the news rooms around the world, how else did this even make international headlines? This is just a sex workshop sponsored by a student group. It would be safer than any regular club where people go to meet strangers to have sex with, though, because the organisers would "circulate" the area to check on you and to give you advice in case something's wrong. The university has no right to interfere in students' private sexual lives, and if someone gets sick afterwards despite all the precautions by the organsers, the individual will have to take responsibilities themselves. Like, what are you gonna "sue" the university for? ...for a sexual experience that you have consented to? Can a driver sue the ministry of transportation if they have an accident?


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 21, 2013)

Ugh. I need to find a new rampage weapon. Stylish though it may be, this crossbow's a bitch to reload when the narks arrive.

As for the whole 'sex is immoral' debate going on, sex is awesome. If there is a God, what kind of asshole would he have to be to make sex feel so fucking fantastic, hardwire every living thing on this planet and likely all others to want to do it 24/7, then tell us we need a special permission slip first and that we're going to burn forever if we don't get one? PISS OFF. Any God who would do that is not in any way worth worshipping. May He strike me down if I'm *lightning bolt to the face


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jan 21, 2013)

tatripp said:


> This is absolutely disgusting. Why do universities need to teach people how to have sex. Every college student already knows what protection is and they can use it if they want to. I don't know what the purpose of this is but it certainly isn't to educate anyone. If I was a student there, I would be throwing a fit that a portion of my tuition money was used to pay for this.


 
I disagree. Do you know how many university students wind up having unprotected sex with multiple partners over a 4 year school term? There are loads, I am sure if there was a study done on it, you would probably find that at least 50% of students have done so. Better to promote safe healthy sex then let students get all shitfaced and have unprotected sex with whomever they please.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jan 21, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Uh dude, anything that deals with your health when attending a place like college or even going to a hospital or anything, you have to sign a release form. Companies do this so they aren't held liable. I doubt the University would be that stupid.


And yet they are hosting a massive school-wide orgy that could easily lead to pregnancies and STD's. Also, they are French. 

Anyway, there is no mention of signing anything. It said all you have to do is show your ID.

Edit: Besides, students might take a day or two for recovery, but after this they will just go back to unprotected sex.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 21, 2013)

@Blaze163: You are surely mistaken that sex was only for pleasure. Sure it does feel fantastic (never done it before, insert 25-year old virgin joke here) however, the consequences of multiple sexual intercourse can sharply increase your chances of either getting the female pregnant or catching a wide STD. 

What the University is doing 1) Making sure the future generation of these graduates won't be able to have a successful career after this blatant stunt. 2) Spreading the reality that orgies does exist and want to make them as an example. 
To me the University better think twice before doing this. Not all parents and governors will agree to this smut act to happen on school grounds.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 21, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> And yet they are hosting a massive school-wide orgy that could easily lead to pregnancies and STD's. Also, they are French.
> 
> *Anyway, there is no mention of signing anything. It said all you have to do is show your ID. *
> 
> but after this they will just go back to unprotected sex.


you mean an internet video. do you really actually think a university wouldnt make them sign? if you do.... then wow.

also you make it sound as if unprotected sex is bad..


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 21, 2013)

On the topic of school shootings, _a lot of loads will be shot that day. _

Seriously though, I'm not sure that Universities should be involved in that kind of social events. A University is a temple of knowledge, it should be concerned with scholarly pursuits, not whether or not teens use contraception - that's the job of parents and perhaps High Schools (Sex Ed and all that). The form of the event is also quite questionable... but hey! If it flies with their Dean, they can organize whatever feel like That, and it _is _the Sex Ed department, so...


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 21, 2013)

I don't get most reactions. Some people act as if everyone will go all the way into penetration, every condom will break, every women will be in her fertile period, no one will have a morning after pill, no one will have an abortion and all the resulting babies will become the personal responsibility to the people making all the warning posts.

Guys...seriously? It may not be that obvious, but people usually tend to have sex from time to time *without* something horrible happening. Get your stuff about the exceptions straight and don't project your personal preference onto

Yeah, I'm jealous I'm not a student anymore. But then again, if my school had organized such a thing, I wouldn't have joined*. Doesn't mean I don't support the effort. But Christ, there are some conservative people here. Hating Canada because one school is positive about sex? FFS, guys. Just let them have their fun, okay?


(about having condoms break 25% of the time)


Zetta_x said:


> That's for an average person, you underestimate my personal life.


Erm...dude? You've got to put that thing on your dick. Yes, even when she's giving head. ;-)



*it had over 90% males, and I don't like having to queue up to get some from the small handful of good looking women. Who probably wouldn't have participated to begin with.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 21, 2013)

There are many posts I would wish to address but frankly I have to ask a question first- I know it has been a few years since I darkened the doors of a university but is this not normally called Fresher's week in other places?

I will say though those that question the need to teach university age people the need for and operation of condoms and such like can I suggest you have a chat with someone that works in a sexual health clinic and ask the same question. When they finally pick themselves up off the floor you will have your answer.


----------



## omegasoul6 (Jan 21, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> And yet they are hosting a massive school-wide orgy that could easily lead to pregnancies and STD's. Also, they are French.
> 
> Anyway, there is no mention of signing anything. It said all you have to do is show your ID.
> 
> Edit: Besides, students might take a day or two for recovery, but after this they will just go back to unprotected sex.


 
Uh... What? Toronto's population isn't French, the population here is pretty much 99% english, I haven't even met a French person in Toronto.


----------



## dickfour (Jan 21, 2013)

Now let's not let our imaginations run away with us. I know a lot of dudes will say "how cool this is" but I seriously doubt anyone worth fucking is going to show up. I know everyone is glamorizing this in their little minds like it's going to be a scene out of eyes wide shut but in reality you'll have twenty or so fat and or ugly chicks show up and about one hundred dudes. You'll get drunk and penetrate a nasty snatch that has been used by three guys before you. Doesn't sound very appetizing unless you like the smell of other guys jizz juice.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 21, 2013)

We should stop focusing on the intercourse side of matters, it really doesn't matter if the participants will be attractive or not - they're spreading the message of using contraception and leading a healthy and safe sex life. STD's and "accidental" pregnancy are quite problematic matters, HIV continues to be a huge problem, even in developed countries. I'm sure a lot of people who'll attend this event will leave much more _HIV Positive_ than before.


----------



## dickfour (Jan 21, 2013)

Stop focusing on the intercourse side of matters? All I can think of banging some nasty gash connected to a fat pimply ass while some morbidly obese nerd is behind me pulling his little pud while waiting his turn.


----------



## PyroSpark (Jan 21, 2013)

All the girls that want to fuck, are already fucking. >_>





dickfour said:


> Stop focusing on the intercourse side of matters? All I can think of banging some nasty gash connected to a fat pimply ass while some morbidly obese nerd is behind me pulling his little pud while waiting his turn.


 
I smell a sitcom!


----------



## Gahars (Jan 21, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> If we assume those statistics are correct, that is still a ridiculously high risk for a university. We are talking about tons of people using at least one condom (assuming they grab a fresh one for each "round") at this thing. If *everybody used theirs properly each time*, then 1 one out of 50 people will be at risk of STD and/or pregnancy. What if they aren't used properly?


 
The thing is, the condom isn't the only contraceptive out there - nor is it the only being offered to the students. You're pretty much supposed to use the condom in conjunction with other contraceptives to (pretty much) completely negate any possibility of failure. There's also the morning after pill, so if these university students are smart (and I hope so for the university's sake), the chances of an unintended pregnancy or STD transfer would be essentially nil.



JoostinOnline said:


> Well at least you got your info from a reliable source.


 
Wikipedia is pretty strict about citation for all of its statistics, so yeah, it is. Wikipedia isn't the wild, wild west of Encyclopedias anymore - you just can't deface articles like you used to.

Well, you can, somewhat, but your edit about Bill Cosby and the development of cow milking will have the lifespan of a mayfly.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 21, 2013)

dickfour said:


> Stop focusing on the intercourse side of matters? All I can think of banging some nasty gash connected to a fat pimply ass while some morbidly obese nerd is behind me pulling his little pud while waiting his turn.


I don't think you noticed the joke in that post.


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 21, 2013)

Many college and such in the US have rules regarding sex between fellow students. MTV years ago had a show based around such rules.

I heard about this topic from friends nearly a month ago. Please re/read the entire original article. They are not encouraging sex in any shape or form. What they are doing is spreading the knowledge of what safe sex is. Many higher up education institutes have been doing this for the last 5-10. This is nothing new. What makes this different is several weeks to educating about safe sex. Not everyone has taken sex ed in high school. And tons of parents never talk to their children about sex. They know sex is going to happen so they rather their students be safe then sorry. Their are also rich parents who like to sue these colleges & universities when bad things happen, rather then place the blame were it truly be longs, the parents kids!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 21, 2013)

there is difference between sex education and 'there you go! let it rip!'


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 21, 2013)

shakirmoledina said:


> there is difference between sex education and 'there you go! let it rip!''


 
I don't really believe they are having a real orgy. No better way to lie and trick adults into taking sex ed.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 21, 2013)

chartube12 said:


> Many college and such in the US have rules regarding sex between fellow students. MTV years ago had a show based around such rules.



Splutter splutter what?

I could possibly see god squad schools (insert obligatory jab at such things) having some rules but this is odd.


----------



## dickfour (Jan 21, 2013)

Here's all you need to know. The somewhat attractive girl in the video seems incredulous about the idea of going to an orgy while the fat ugly Turk is like "yeah man I'd go to an orgy"


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 21, 2013)

What's this? The damn video picture is misleading. I expected some free porn and not a boring debate


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 21, 2013)

dickfour said:


> Now let's not let our imaginations run away with us. I know a lot of dudes will say "how cool this is" but I seriously doubt anyone worth fucking is going to show up. I know everyone is glamorizing this in their little minds like it's going to be a scene out of eyes wide shut but in reality you'll have twenty or so fat and or ugly chicks show up and about one hundred dudes. You'll get drunk and penetrate a nasty snatch that has been used by three guys before you. Doesn't sound very appetizing unless you like the smell of other guys jizz juice.


Actually, I wasn't picturing some dream sequence. I occasionally visit saunas, so I tend to know how the average naked body looks (okay, the average naked body of someone who isn't too shy to be without clothes in front of strangers). If you fail to see beauty in a real body (as opposed to pimped up movie star bodies) you really shouldn't go there.

That said, there is this thing called 'bathrooms'. Did you really think that nobody's going to freshen up inbetween? 

(besides...I bet the condoms will catch most of the body fluids)


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 21, 2013)

Five pages and not a single witty comment from emigre.

This thread blows.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 21, 2013)

My sister goes there!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 21, 2013)

UglyIdiot said:


> My sister goes there!


----------



## Devin (Jan 21, 2013)

Now. I wonder if/when people are going to make counterfeit IDs in order to get access to this event.


----------



## leic7 (Jan 21, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> is this not normally called Fresher's week in other places?


...or "frosh week", or clubbing, partying, speed dating. I don't think this particular venue even serves alcohol, so it's gotta be the soberest of all of those. I doubt any of the attendees are actually desperate for sex, if they were, they could've just gone to a bar or a party, why would they wait for someone else to organise an event?


----------



## rad140 (Jan 21, 2013)

tatripp said:


> This is absolutely disgusting. Why do universities need to teach people how to have sex. Every college student already knows what protection is and they can use it if they want to. I don't know what the purpose of this is but it certainly isn't to educate anyone. If I was a student there, I would be throwing a fit that a portion of my tuition money was used to pay for this.
> I think that is called moral relativism or even cultural relativism and it is probably why the world is going down the toilet. Any person can open their eyes and see this is wrong and disgusting on so many levels.


 
Fun fact: UoT students pay a whole $0.25 to fund the school group that is hosting this event.  25 cents.  And you can opt out of that fee if you want to.

Why are some people getting their panties in a bunch over this?  It's optional, no one is forcing you to go, yadda yadda.

(I could go this event if I wanted.  Suck it.)


----------



## nando (Jan 21, 2013)

I would pay 50 cents! 
... make that 50 American cents.


----------



## dickfour (Jan 21, 2013)

I have to admit if I went to this school I'd stop by for a BJ blow my nut on some douchebag's face and then wipe my dick off with her hair and laugh then go somewhere cool for a drink. That's the level of respect I give women like that.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 21, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


>


Just to let you know, this isn't the EoF.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 21, 2013)

dickfour said:


> I have to admit if I went to this school I'd stop by for a BJ blow my nut on some douchebag's face and then wipe my dick off with her hair and laugh then go somewhere cool for a drink. That's the level of respect I give women like that.


 
...The fact that you made this post to begin with tells me your level of respect for women isn't all that high in the first place.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 21, 2013)

UglyIdiot said:


> Just to let you know, this isn't the EoF.


 
No shit Sherlock.


----------



## dickfour (Jan 21, 2013)

Gahars said:


> ...The fact that you made this post to begin with tells me your level of respect for women isn't all that high in the first place.


You don't say? Well I suppose that all depends of the girl now doesn't it?


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jan 21, 2013)

I wonder if Pimps could use this as sort of a talent scouting type of event... lol


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> I would like to point out that Toronto is a place most of Canada likes to forget exists, or wished it didn't. Whichever.
> Kinda like Quebec and how we hope ignoring it and hinting they should join France will make them get the fuck out and leave us alone.


This makes me laugh, jealous much? No other countries even know of any other place in Canada other than Toronto, maybe Vancouver and I'm from Canada. Stop talking shit and enjoy your backwoods hick lifestyle.


----------



## smile72 (Jan 22, 2013)

dickfour said:


> I have to admit if I went to this school I'd stop by for a BJ blow my nut on some douchebag's face and then wipe my dick off with her hair and laugh then go somewhere cool for a drink. That's the level of respect I give women like that.


You sound like a misogynistic pig.





dickfour said:


> You don't say? Well I suppose that all depends of the girl now doesn't it?


You sicken me.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> I would like to point out that Toronto is a place most of Canada likes to forget exists, or wished it didn't. Whichever.
> Kinda like Quebec and how we hope ignoring it and hinting they should join France will make them get the fuck out and leave us alone.


 
Let me guess, you are from Ottawa? Or are you not even Canadian and just want to be a wannabe by using our flag in your profile? I have no problem with French Canadians, they are generally actually pretty awesome people, don't like the few idiot Quebec sovereigntist types keep you thinking bad things about them. I know some French Canadians personally and I like them better then a lot of immigrants in this country, and I'd rather deal with someone from Quebec who can actually drive then some of the idiots around here from other countries.

Your baseless bullshit post is still baseless bullshit.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 22, 2013)

Wow. This is really, really sad. I could, and would like to, rant on very much about this but I feel it may not do much good. I may later on but for now I'll just leave it.


Spoiler: Off-Topic






CanuckBuck said:


> This makes me laugh, jealous much? No other countries even know of any other place in Canada other than Toronto, maybe Vancouver and I'm from Canada. Stop talking shit and enjoy your backwoods hick lifestyle.


I would REALLY love to see your proof for that.


DSGamer64 said:


> -Snip-


Actually, from everything that I've heard, Quebec doesn't even want to be part of Canada. They want to split off and be their own country. The only reason the rest of Canada keeps them is for the resources. Have you never read of the history of Canada and how the english-speaking are always trying to assimilate the French-speaking?
Now, i'm not saying I agree with what us English-speaking Canadians do. It's actually kind of sad. I just figured I'd point this out...


----------



## DrOctapu (Jan 22, 2013)

dickfour said:


> I have to admit if I went to this school I'd stop by for a BJ blow my nut on some douchebag's face and then wipe my dick off with her hair and laugh then go somewhere cool for a drink. That's the level of respect I give women like that.








But yeah,  I can see this being a clusterfuck.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Jan 22, 2013)

Castiel said:


> Wow. This is really, really sad. I could, and would like to, rant on very much about this but I feel it may not do much good. I may later on but for now I'll just leave it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Off-Topic
> ...


So my comment bothered you but the comment about Toronto not being wanted in Canada didn't? I'm guessing you're not from Toronto either? Obviously not. Only someone not from here would try to say Toronto isn't the heart of Canada. I've been to Ottawa, Calgary, and BC NONE of these places & their city's come close to that big city feel Toronto has it feels like a Metropolis no other place in Canada has that feel Vancouver may be a close second but there's tons of wilderness out there as well. Toronto is the 5th Largest city in North America soon to be 4th surpassing Chicago wheres Ottawa on that list? plz don't kid yourself.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 22, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> So my comment bothered you?


Yes. Saying, " No other countries even know of any other place in Canada other than Toronto, maybe Vancouver and I'm from Canada." is so false it's not even funny. I'm well aware of the importance of Toronto, but degrading other parts of the country because you for whatever reason believe you are better than them is something I will call you out on.

Also, I didn't even respond to what Malice said about Toronto. I was speaking strictly of Quebec and what has been shown throughout history thus far. I'm not saying I agree with Malice because he is also degrading other parts of the country. But the tiniest bit of his post had some sense to it, again based on the history of Quebec and English-speaking Canadians.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 22, 2013)

I personally believe the University of Toronto will call this careless event off! The whole idea-the thought of orgy just shows the blatant disrespect to the student body that represents that University. To me the University must write a apologetic letter to the students, parents, and even the officials who work there. That thought of perversion is really scary since the safety and moral for these future working adults would have been tainted by the idea that sex is available no matter where they go.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 22, 2013)

Canonbeat234 said:


> I personally believe the University of Toronto will call this careless event off! The whole idea-the thought of orgy just shows the blatant disrespect to the student body that represents that University. To me the University must write a apologetic letter to the students, parents, and even the officials who work there. That thought of perversion is really scary since the safety and moral for these future working adults would have been tainted by the idea that sex is available no matter where they go.



Prostitution laws in Canada are such that you can more or less pay for sex and get it any time you want, beyond that in much of the modern world one needs only have a measure of charm and to go to a bar/pub.

I also fail to see how this shows disrespect to the student body or indeed is perverted- it is entirely optional/voluntary and there is no law or such to discourage orgies.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 22, 2013)

@Fast6191: Even if you're right then it's my personal belief that comes to mind about orgies. Although I'm no saint myself, the voluntary event shouldn't be about having protective sex by getting into a group of individuals you don't know or trust. Then again, I'm only seeing the negative aspect about this happening. Since this is an University, I should give it some respect that it will put out some rules or warnings about joining the event. So that way none of the volunteers will be disappointed by the fact they didn't score. 

I still stand that this event can only lead to either two things. 1) A bunch of awkward conversations with each other explaining I want to have sex with you. 2) The regret of volunteering to be a statistic about how many males/females where able to participate in it.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jan 22, 2013)

Castiel said:


> Yes. Saying, " No other countries even know of any other place in Canada other than Toronto, maybe Vancouver and I'm from Canada." is so false it's not even funny. I'm well aware of the importance of Toronto, but degrading other parts of the country because you for whatever reason believe you are better than them is something I will call you out on.
> 
> Also, I didn't even respond to what Malice said about Toronto. I was speaking strictly of Quebec and what has been shown throughout history thus far. I'm not saying I agree with Malice because he is also degrading other parts of the country. But the tiniest bit of his post had some sense to it, again based on the history of Quebec and English-speaking Canadians.


 
Who cares? The majority of people from Quebec have no interest in separating from Canada and the movement has died a pretty heavy death in recent years. The Bloc is consistently losing federal support and will in time be dissolved as a party at the federal level. I think a lot of people from Quebec have figured out that annoying the rest of the country with their attempts at sovereignty isn't the way to go.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 22, 2013)

Canonbeat234 said:


> @Fast6191: Even if you're right then it's my personal belief that comes to mind about orgies. Although I'm no saint myself, the voluntary event shouldn't be about having protective sex by getting into a group of individuals you don't know or trust. Then again, I'm only seeing the negative aspect about this happening. Since this is an University, I should give it some respect that it will put out some rules or warnings about joining the event. So that way none of the volunteers will be disappointed by the fact they didn't score.
> 
> I still stand that this event can only lead to either two things. 1) A bunch of awkward conversations with each other explaining I want to have sex with you. 2) The regret of volunteering to be a statistic about how many males/females where able to participate in it.


 
I'd like to point out for posts like this,

this is a university we're talking about. This could lead to some statistics or data or whatever and be a solid proof of actual chances of STD's and whatnot, so who knows what they'll find out. It could be because of a reason like this that scientists/doctors discover another cure for another disease (first being HIV was it?) I'm all for this. Everybody's being safe, there's so many ways to minimize risk of pregnancy and std's and everything to the point where it's near non-existent. When they come out of this, it's just going to be another project that the people from the sex ed department did, I can't see them looking weird at each other or acting weird. People in the porn business do it all the time.

The only reason why I could see this shutting down is that there won't be enough girls at all or that it won't be that big of an orgy or anything. I mean let's be honest, not to sound like a sexist or any of that shit, but girls generally speaking don't mind hooking up with one another for a one time thing, where as guys do. And by that I mean girls are just more open minded about it.


As for the people bitching about the cities and shit, shut up, totally off topic. Toronto's big, we get it. Stop talking about bullshit like Quebec leaving or not leaving or that shit.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 22, 2013)

@ShadowSoldier: Bravo, you basically given me the main reason why trial and error exists in the first place. To rule out the hypothesis about what can occur during the event or what 'might' from the event. Yes I can see that the sex Ed want to see how many people are more open up to sex however, the aftermath can leave a stigma toward the participates that want to get job but this event can be a deal breaker for them. On the other hand, that thought about their future careers being endanger will turn off a few volunteers. So it can go either way, success to get some or cockblock by a bunch of males waiting for their turn.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 22, 2013)

Canonbeat234 you sound as though the event will be filmed and broadcast for posterity and the list of attendees will be available to all and sundry. Similarly even if it was would it really make so much of a difference when applying for a job?


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Jan 22, 2013)

Shit... Too bad I wasn't University level yet! Would of dipped and head down there!


In all seriousness.. I'ma checck some porn sites to see the goodies they uploaded from this wonderful event!


----------



## rad140 (Jan 22, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Prostitution laws in Canada are such that you can more or less pay for sex and get it any time you want, beyond that in much of the modern world one needs only have a measure of charm and to go to a bar/pub.
> 
> I also fail to see how this shows disrespect to the student body or indeed is perverted- it is entirely optional/voluntary and there is no law or such to discourage orgies.


 
Canadian laws are weird in that it is perfectly legal to rent out your vagina (prostitution) but it is illegal to rent out your uterus (surrogacy).


----------



## Engert (Jan 22, 2013)

The moral fiber of society is disintegrating. You will all pay for your sins soon. The judgment day is coming.


----------



## rad140 (Jan 22, 2013)

So the event happened last night, but not much "happened".
http://metronews.ca/news/toronto/518714/u-of-t-student-sex-party-draws-hundreds/ 

Hardly a depraved sex orgy.


----------



## tatripp (Jan 22, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> I disagree. Do you know how many university students wind up having unprotected sex with multiple partners over a 4 year school term? There are loads, I am sure if there was a study done on it, you would probably find that at least 50% of students have done so. Better to promote safe healthy sex then let students get all shitfaced and have unprotected sex with whomever they please.


If university students choose to have unprotected sex, they are only doing it for pleasure and because they lack control. I don't care if 90% of students had unprotected sex with 10 partners, it still isn't a question of education. Do you think safe healthy sex is having sex in a publicish area in front of everyone? Anyone willing to do this is obviously mentally unhealthy and should not be encouraged and especially not motivated to join in this sick demonstration and degradation of sexuality. If enough people go to this thing, I bet you anything that someone will get pregnant and someone will get an std. The government should have absolutely no involvement or influence in the sex life of its people except to protect those who cannot protect themselves (like victims of rape including pedophilia).



GreatZimkogway said:


> On risk of going off topic, I don't see how it's disgusting, or wrong. Sex isn't either of those, either. It's just casual sex. People already enjoy so many other things, why not add one more thing? ;D


 
Sex isn't wrong. Sex is good.
Casual sex is wrong, especially when it is with people you don't know or hardly know. The term casual sex demonstrates a misguided appreciation for sex.
In my case, my future children will appreciate that I will only have had sex with their mother if I am fortunate enough to marry.


----------



## Lily (Jan 22, 2013)

This event makes me wish I still lived in Toronto.

It also makes me wish I went to U of T.


----------



## nando (Jan 22, 2013)

Lily said:


> This event makes me wish I still lived in Toronto.
> 
> It also makes me wish I went to U of T.


 

me too. but I wouldn't know what to wear.


----------



## tatripp (Jan 22, 2013)

TehSkull said:


> Seriously, this is just a frivolous party to promote a cause the whole university is already aware of.
> Want to promote using condoms in high schools and middle schools? Fine. While, on the one hand, teaching kids about sex at that age is terrible for our society, it's not unwelcome in my book. Foreign countries have lower age laws than we do, not to mention arranged weddings. Even with that aside, I knew about sex by age 11. So yes, by all means, teach our children (who are going to learn about sex one way or another) about condoms, but at least discourage it.


 
No government funded institution should promote using birth control. It is not their job.  I don't think teaching kids about sex is terrible for our society. I just think the family should do it and not the government, because the government encourages them to use birth control while I would encourage them not to have sex in the first place.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 22, 2013)

tatripp said:


> If university students choose to have unprotected sex, they are only doing it for pleasure and because they lack control. I don't care if 90% of students had unprotected sex with 10 partners, it still isn't a question of education. Do you think safe healthy sex is having sex in a publicish area in front of everyone? Anyone willing to do this is obviously mentally unhealthy and should not be encouraged and especially not motivated to join in this sick demonstration and degradation of sexuality. If enough people go to this thing, I bet you anything that someone will get pregnant and someone will get an std. The government should have absolutely no involvement or influence in the sex life of its people except to protect those who cannot protect themselves (like victims of rape including pedophilia).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Despite my other responses to the topic but less than clinically scientifically serious this one is- I would contend if you consider this event as such then you are the one without a healthy appreciation for sex and to accuse those that would participate "obviously mentally unhealthy" is offensive on many levels. If it is not your thing then you do not have to do anything but calling it out of line is something that I hold would not fly in most places.

Edit- re: "no government institution should promote birth control"- didn't they try that (see "abstinence only education") and it failed miserably?


----------



## tatripp (Jan 22, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Despite my other responses to the topic but less than clinically scientifically serious this one is- I would contend if you consider this event as such then you are the one without a healthy appreciation for sex and to accuse those that would participate "obviously mentally unhealthy" is offensive on many levels. If it is not your thing then you do not have to do anything but calling it out of line is something that I hold would not fly in most places.


 
If people act ridiculous they certainly should be ridiculed. As described in the video, it would be a giant sex orgy which is mentally unhealthy and disgusting. I think my calling it out of line would certainly fly in most places. If it wouldn't fly in most places, is that a reason for me to not say it? Socrates said plenty of things that were "out of line" and he was sentenced to death for corrupting the youth (despite being correct). If something is ethically wrong, it should be spoken out against even if it would not fly anywhere.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 22, 2013)

I am certainly a fan of people doing stupid things being called on it (despite not much new being added for a while http://darwinawards.com/ is one of my more frequently visited bookmarks), however my contention is that this would not be one of those cases.

"which is mentally unhealthy and disgusting"
Onus is on you to qualify that- there is no law against it, there is no discouragement from an insurance perspective, there is/was no discouragement from another perspective (thinking being like police refusing to have booze licenses granted if a place does not have surveillance cameras) and most of the obvious would be risks are fairly easily negated.
Most places.... that might have been weak phrasing on my part as a large percentage of places might have an issue with it, you might find your own example coming back at you there (if it can be considered righteous enough then the ones arguing against it are backwards thinking....). However I still contend that to have an issue with it beyond a lack of personal aesthetic appeal is not on.


----------



## Attila13 (Jan 22, 2013)

Two words:
Lucky Bastards!


----------



## DragorianSword (Jan 22, 2013)

tatripp said:


> No government funded institution should promote using birth control. It is not their job. I don't think teaching kids about sex is terrible for our society. I just think the family should do it and not the government, because the government encourages them to use birth control while I would encourage them not to have sex in the first place.


 

Why would you encourage them not to have sex? Not that it would matter, they would probably even do it more if you discouraged it.
I agree we shouldn't say 'You have to have sex!', but a good sex education is certainly necessary.
I disagree that the family should do it. Kids have to go to school anyway, so that's a good place to teach about how to have safe sex. Of course there should always be room inside the family for questions about sex.

But guys please (this goes to anyone flaming here), the whole thing was blown up by the media to an orgy, while it was just an encouragement to have safe sex. I don't think the University and anyone in their right mind would really think that everyone would be having sex all over the place.
The goal was to promote safe sex. Since this many people came to the event (but not necessarilly had sex) I would say that they succeeded in their goal.


----------



## rad140 (Jan 22, 2013)

tatripp said:


> If people act ridiculous they certainly should be ridiculed. As described in the video, it would be a giant sex orgy which is mentally unhealthy and disgusting. I think my calling it out of line would certainly fly in most places. If it wouldn't fly in most places, is that a reason for me to not say it? Socrates said plenty of things that were "out of line" and he was sentenced to death for corrupting the youth (despite being correct). If something is ethically wrong, it should be spoken out against even if it would not fly anywhere.


 
It already happened.  Most people played Twister and ate pizza and talked about sex.  There were demonstrations about some common sex fetishes.  Yeah, there was sex but it was in private rooms away from most people.  There was an age limit of 35, no phone use after 6pm (clothing was optional @ 7pm) and a valid email + student ID was required to get in.

It was so popular the club was full to capacity and hundreds were lined up outside to get in.  The club is planning to offer a weekly student night in the future.

So, it wasn't a free-for-all nor was it some "giant sex orgy".  Your fears are overblown and unfounded.


----------



## Engert (Jan 22, 2013)

Rated M. For Mature.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 22, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> This is a university we're talking about. This could lead to some statistics or data or whatever and be a solid proof of actual chances of STD's and whatnot, so who knows what they'll find out.


So you're okay with people putting themselves at risk all for the sake of statistics? Good to know...
Before you bring it up, I'm completely aware that precautions are being taken so that this won't happen, but the risks are still there. Also, from your wording it sounds like you _want_ people to get STD's in order to get _better_ statistics that _may_ or _may not_ come from this.


Spoiler: Off-Topic






> As for the people bitching about the cities and shit, shut up, totally off topic. Toronto's big, we get it. Stop talking about bullshit like Quebec leaving or not leaving or that shit.


I'll talk about whatever I want. In cases like this I specifically spoiler my posts and name it as "Off-Topic" so people can skip over it if they so choose. Discussions like this lead to other discussions. There is nothing wrong with a minor derail, it's the huge derails that cause the problem. I also try to end the conversation as quickly as possible so as to not keep derailing.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 22, 2013)

Castiel said:


> So you're okay with people putting themselves at risk all for the sake of statistics? Good to know...
> Before you bring it up, I'm completely aware that precautions are being taken so that this won't happen, but the risks are still there. Also, from your wording it sounds like you _want_ people to get STD's in order to get _better_ statistics that _may_ or _may not_ come from this.
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't say that, you did.

You're talking as if they're going into this without knowing the risks. Obviously they do. It's their choice. And no I didn't say I want them to get STD's, I said it could lead to something great. I support their decision for doing this, I support them all the way. I think it's a great cause, and as I said in my first post in my thread, if I was in Toronto I would be interested in possibly going myself.


----------



## tatripp (Jan 22, 2013)

DragorianSword said:


> Why would you encourage them not to have sex? Not that it would matter, they would probably even do it more if you discouraged it.
> I agree we shouldn't say 'You have to have sex!', but a good sex education is certainly necessary.
> I disagree that the family should do it. Kids have to go to school anyway, so that's a good place to teach about how to have safe sex. Of course there should always be room inside the family for questions about sex.
> 
> ...


I didn't know how much it was blown out of the media but that doesn't change the fact that it is wrong. The university shouldn't encourage them to have sex just as much as it shouldn't encourage them not to have sex. No one who attended the event learned anything about "safe sex." It really isn't complicated. The family absolutely should teach about sex, but I understand that some families just wouldn't do it. That, however, does not mean that is the government's role. Those kids will learn about sex like people have done for thousands of years without the help of government funding. I would be furious if government funding tried to teach my child (who I have not created yet) about "safe sex" because they encourage sex. If people are for birth control, they are certainly smart enough to use it if they so choose. They already know the consequences if they do not choose to use it.


----------



## DragorianSword (Jan 22, 2013)

tatripp said:


> I didn't know how much it was blown out of the media but that doesn't change the fact that it is wrong. The university shouldn't encourage them to have sex just as much as it shouldn't encourage them not to have sex. No one who attended the event learned anything about "safe sex." It really isn't complicated. The family absolutely should teach about sex, but i understand that some families just wouldn't do it. That, however, does not mean that is the government's role. Those kids will learn about sex like people have done for thousands of years without the help of government funding. I would be furious if government funding tried to teach my child (who I have not created yet) about "safe sex" because they encourage sex. If people are for birth control, they are certainly smart enough to use it if they so choose. They already know the consequences if they do not choose to use it.


They don't teach about safe sex to encourage sex, but to warn them about the dangers and how to protect yourself against those dangers IF you have sex. That's completely different.
Also you say that the family should teach about (safe) sex, but the older generation (the parents) isn't always as up to date to that.
I still hear a lot of misconceptions about safe sex from parents (including even mine).
And why do you always bring that 'government sex funding' inside the discussion. Most of the times it's the schools themself who teach it, the government doesn't have anything to do with it.


----------



## nando (Jan 22, 2013)

DragorianSword said:


> They don't teach about safe sex to encourage sex, but to warn them about the dangers and how to protect yourself against those dangers IF you have sex. That's completely different.
> Also you say that the family should teach about (safe) sex, but the older generation (the parents) isn't always as up to date to that.
> I still hear a lot of misconceptions about safe sex from parents (including even mine).
> And why do you always bring that 'government sex funding' inside the discussion. Most of the times it's the schools themself who teach it, the government doesn't have anything to do with it.


 
in the states sex ed is required by the government

but no, I believe it shouldn't be taught by the parents. most parents don't know enough to teach their kids about sex. most parents have no idea the crazy shit kids are exposed to these days and most parents will let their misguided moral compasses dictate what their kids should and should not learn. my partner raged and complained about our kid's sex ed week at school, if it was up to him he would tell him that girls have teeth in their vagina and the teeth don't fall out till they turn 30.


----------



## tatripp (Jan 22, 2013)

DragorianSword said:


> They don't teach about safe sex to encourage sex, but to warn them about the dangers and how to protect yourself against those dangers IF you have sex. That's completely different.
> Also you say that the family should teach about (safe) sex, but the older generation (the parents) isn't always as up to date to that.
> I still hear a lot of misconceptions about safe sex from parents (including even mine).
> And why do you always bring that 'government sex funding' inside the discussion. Most of the times it's the schools themself who teach it, the government doesn't have anything to do with it.


If a publicly funded school (which means that it is government instituted) is using students' tuition to pay for something, it is in some way funded by the government. The government may not be making the school run these types of events, but it is still a public school and should have certain standards. The truly misleading thing is calling sex with a condom safe. Not only is there a chance of pregnancy, but it doesn't always prevent STDs. 
Most sex education groups that i have been unfortunate enough to read about or observe have the philosophy that you should wait for sex but you should use a condom if you can't control your urges which is a lot different than simply explaining to someone the consequences of sex (even with contraception).


----------



## Janthran (Jan 23, 2013)

ITT: Butthurt
oh yes I did


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 23, 2013)

nando said:


> in the states sex ed is required by the government
> 
> but no, I believe it shouldn't be taught by the parents. most parents don't know enough to teach their kids about sex. most parents have no idea the crazy shit kids are exposed to these days and most parents will let their misguided moral compasses dictate what their kids should and should not learn. my partner raged and complained about our kid's sex ed week at school, if it was up to him he would tell him that girls have teeth in their vagina and the teeth don't fall out till they turn 30.


So in other words.. parents don't have a right to teach their kids something such as sex. You're taking away their right as parents. Some parents don't want schools or anybody teaching them, and want to teach them themselves to try and raise them their way, they don't have a right to do that?


----------



## nando (Jan 23, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> So in other words.. parents don't have a right to teach their kids something such as sex. You're taking away their right as parents. Some parents don't want schools or anybody teaching them, and want to teach them themselves to try and raise them their way, they don't have a right to do that?


 

no they have the right, but the kids should have the right at correct information about sex and the parents shouldn't have the right to impede that.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 23, 2013)

nando said:


> no they have the right, but the kids should have the right at correct information about sex and the parents shouldn't have the right to impede that.


 
But it's still up to the parents if they want their kids to learn about it at school. So parents do have a right to impede if they think it's right. But even then, a lot of parents aren't as dumb as people think and actually know just as much about sex as another person.


----------



## leic7 (Jan 23, 2013)

tatripp said:


> If a publicly funded school (which means that it is government instituted) is using students' tuition to pay for something, it is in some way funded by the government. The government may not be making the school run these types of events, but it is still a public school and should have certain standards. The truly misleading thing is calling sex with a condom safe. Not only is there a chance of pregnancy, but it doesn't always prevent STDs.
> Most sex education groups that i have been unfortunate enough to read about or observe have the philosophy that you should wait for sex but you should use a condom if you can't control your urges which is a lot different than simply explaining to someone the consequences of sex (even with contraception).


So...schools should teach abstinence?


----------



## nando (Jan 23, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> But it's still up to the parents if they want their kids to learn about it at school. So parents do have a right to impede if they think it's right. But even then, a lot of parents aren't as dumb as people think and actually know just as much about sex as another person.


 
it is in certain grade levels. at least in california when you get to high school, it is required by the state, you can't opt out. in middle school the parent can waive their kids out of sex ed classes.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 23, 2013)

nando said:


> it is in certain grade levels. at least in california when you get to high school, it is required by the state, you can't opt out. in middle school the parent can waive their kids out of sex ed classes.


 
In Canada it's different. Sex Ed isn't mandatory at all.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jan 23, 2013)

tatripp said:


> No government funded institution should promote using birth control. It is not their job. I don't think teaching kids about sex is terrible for our society. I just think the family should do it and not the government, because the government encourages them to use birth control while I would encourage them not to have sex in the first place.


 
You seem to think that universities are publicly funded. They are not. On occasion the federal or provincial government will give universities grants for specific programs or developing special facilities that will be used for more then just the end needs of the school, such as research buildings, however 95% of the money going into the university comes from tuition fees and sponsorship from companies to do research and development programs. I am pretty sure a private institution with students who are all legally adults under provincial and federal law, have a right to participate this kind of event.

That said, I am personally tired of people like you who think that we shouldn't be teaching sexual education in school. They taught it to me when I was a youth, which wasn't that bloody long ago to be honest, we are talking 10-12 years ago, and in my honest opinion, my views on sex are a lot less frivolous then those who have had zero sex education. Young people think they can just go out and have sex with whomever they want without using protection, and then we as a society wonder why so many teenage girls are getting pregnant before they are even finished high school. Young people don't understand consequences, people act like they are just supposed to know better and what is going to happen if you find out that little Johnny or Susie came home with herpes because they were fooling around with someone who had an STD and didn't tell them?

Seriously, the only people who complain about sex education in the classroom are religious zealots and people who think that it should be up to the parents to teach their kids. My parents didn't need to teach me anything about sex because the school did it for them, and the lessons are no different, the opinions on the subject are no more or less biased.



ShadowSoldier said:


> In Canada it's different. Sex Ed isn't mandatory at all.


No, it isn't mandatory and as I recall, they only taught sex education a couple of times in high school. I believe they touched on it when I was in grade 9 and again in grade 10. And high school seems to be the ideal time to teach it to be perfectly honest, if parents don't think their kids are mature enough for those lessons by the time they hit 14, they are in for a rude awakening if their kids start getting into doing drugs and partying all the time while they are still in high school.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> In Canada it's different. Sex Ed isn't mandatory at all.





DSGamer64 said:


> No, it isn't mandatory and as I recall, they only taught sex education a couple of times in high school.


I know that there is a class that is mandatory, and within that class they cover all the big subjects; drugs, alcohol, sex, personal financing, etc. But not every part is required to be taken. I opted out of taking the sex ed part and my teacher just made me write an essay on what my current views on the subject were.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 23, 2013)

Castiel said:


> I know that there is a class that is mandatory, and within that class they cover all the big subjects; drugs, alcohol, sex, personal financing, etc. But not every part is required to be taken. I opted out of taking the sex ed part and my teacher just made me write an essay on what my current views on the subject were.


 
Must differ from school district to school district.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Must differ from school district to school district.


Unless they took that class out since I took it (which was only two years ago, and I don't think this is the case because I've heard people talking about taking the class still) then I would think it does differ. Here the class is called Planning.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 23, 2013)

Castiel said:


> Unless they took that class out since I took it (which was only two years ago, and I don't think this is the case because I've heard people talking about taking the class still) then I would think it does differ. Here the class is called Planning.


 
Here, Planning was about career and life and setting up resumes and all that stuff. Sex Ed was given during the class but only for one day by a guest speaker, and it wasn't mandatory.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jan 23, 2013)

soulx said:


> Massive sausage-fest?



Sounds like a potentially accurate outcome of this "orgy"


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Here, Planning was about career and life and setting up resumes and all that stuff. Sex Ed was given during the class but only for one day by a guest speaker, and it wasn't mandatory.


Our Planning class involved that too, although the sex ed part was two weeks. We also had like 4 or 5 classes of it in Middle School each year (I think).


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jan 23, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Must differ from school district to school district.


 
Sounds about right. They taught sex ed in gym classes if I recall correctly. It seems most prudent to teach it as part of a class that involves health and fitness, and sex can be put into either category 

Anyway, it just seems silly for people to think that parents should be the one's to have "the talk" with their kids. Maybe that was all well and good back in the 50's or something, but the birds and the bees speech is so much more when you are dealing with STD's and whatnot.


----------



## tatripp (Jan 23, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> You seem to think that universities are publicly funded. They are not. On occasion the federal or provincial government will give universities grants for specific programs or developing special facilities that will be used for more then just the end needs of the school, such as research buildings, however 95% of the money going into the university comes from tuition fees and sponsorship from companies to do research and development programs. I am pretty sure a private institution with students who are all legally adults under provincial and federal law, have a right to participate this kind of event.


I guess i'm not in Kansas anymore. But seriously I don't know how it works in Canada, but the  university I went to in California was heavily dependent on government money. It was so dependent on the funding that our governor just recently held the public schools promised funding hostage by saying that he would not allow it unless a certain proposition passed. The teachers were (sort of) protesting and getting signatures. I don't think all schools are that dependent on government money, but the government helps out when you don't have a football team and go to school in a corrupt and nearly bankrupt city.



> That said, I am personally tired of people like you who think that we shouldn't be teaching sexual education in school.


Let me make this clear. I'm not against sexual education. I am against super liberal teachers enforcing their political views on my children (which I don't yet have) and calling it sexual education. In my high school, I took AP Biology. I learned about meiosis, haploids, diploids, and pretty much the whole process of sex. I understood it fine and learned a lot. I learned about STD's and I even learned that fetuses are technically parasites.I learned all I needed to know about sex at that age. I completely understood the consequences of sex, even if I did use contraception.



> in my honest opinion, my views on sex are a lot less frivolous then those who have had zero sex education. Young people think they can just go out and have sex with whomever they want without using protection, and then we as a society wonder why so many teenage girls are getting pregnant before they are even finished high school.


I don't think anyone believes they have a frivolous view on sex, because they would change their view. Young people know that they CAN have sex with whomever they want and they know the consequences; they often prefer the benefit of their current pleasure over the cost of the possible consequence. This is the essence of making decisions. 



> Young people don't understand consequences, people act like they are just supposed to know better and what is going to happen if you find out that little Johnny or Susie came home with herpes because they were fooling around with someone who had an STD and didn't tell them?


I mostly agree with you here. It is absolutely okay to teach students about STDs.



> Seriously, the only people who complain about sex education in the classroom are religious zealots and people who think that it should be up to the parents to teach their kids. My parents didn't need to teach me anything about sex because the school did it for them, and the lessons are no different, the opinions on the subject are no more or less biased.


Who doesn't think that it should be up to the parents to teach their kids? They are the parents children after all. The state shouldn't tell people what is best for their children unless under dire circumstances. I really don't think you meant to say what I think you said right here. Also how would you know if the lessons would be different if your parents never gave you a lesson?  

I think it is mandatory in US public schools now, but a parent can opt out of it if they want. It may be different state to state. In California, I'm pretty sure it is included with a mandatory health/safety class which was also driver's ed when i was in school.



leic7 said:


> So...schools should teach abstinence?


Not public schools. They should teach biology, anatomy, and be sure to include information about STDs. Private schools can do their own thing.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 23, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> Sounds about right. They taught sex ed in gym classes if I recall correctly. It seems most prudent to teach it as part of a class that involves health and fitness, and sex can be put into either category
> 
> Anyway, it just seems silly for people to think that parents should be the one's to have "the talk" with their kids. Maybe that was all well and good back in the 50's or something, but the birds and the bees speech is so much more when you are dealing with STD's and whatnot.


 
Not saying parents should be the ones... not saying the school should be the ones either. I'm saying that the parents should have the right to do it themselves, and if they don't want their kid learning it from some stranger then that's the parents' right. A lot of parents prefer to do it themselves and a lot of them don't have a problem and know just as much as a teacher.

And for it being in the 50's... uh I think parents (even though I don't know why you said 50's) are well aware of STD's considering the baby boomer generation pretty much started a whole new STD.


----------



## smile72 (Jan 23, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Not saying parents should be the ones... not saying the school should be the ones either. I'm saying that the parents should have the right to do it themselves, and if they don't want their kid learning it from some stranger then that's the parents right. A lot of parents prefer to do it themselves and a lot of them don't have a problem and know just as much as a teacher.
> 
> And for it being in the 50's... uh I think parents (even though I don't know why you said 50's) are well aware of STD's considering the baby boomer generation pretty much started a whole new STD.


Yeah, but you're only talking about Canada, think of the rural parts of America, heck the state I live in Illinois, for the Chicago area, I trust the parents but when you get into southern Illinois especially the bible belt (sex outside of marriage will kill you) I don't trust the parents at all.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 23, 2013)

This thread went to a discussion about a university hosting an "orgy" to healthcare/state aid, who should teach Sex Ed, and how much Canada sucks.

I fucking love this site.

Edit - I should elaborate.  *French* Canada, arguably.  

I've been to Nova Scotia before, pretty neat.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 23, 2013)

smile72 said:


> Yeah, but you're only talking about Canada, think of the rural parts of America, heck the state I live in Illinois, for the Chicago area, I trust the parents but when you get into southern Illinois especially the bible belt (sex outside of marriage will kill you) I don't trust the parents at all.


 
Well ... you know, we are talking in a thread that is talking about a canadian school...


----------



## smile72 (Jan 23, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Well ... you know, we are talking in a thread that is talking about a canadian school...


I know...but...what I'm trying to say is when you get into certain states the parents opinions are not as valid because they are giving their kid garbage information that actually only hurts them. Any of the bible belt states would be great examples.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 23, 2013)

tatripp said:


> Who doesn't think that it should be up to the parents to teach their kids? They are the parents children after all. *The state shouldn't tell people what is best for their children unless under dire circumstances.* I really don't think you meant to say what I think you said right here. Also how would you know if the lessons would be different if your parents never gave you a lesson?
> .


 
Because far too many parents nowadays are too stupid or lazy to actually do that?  What I bolded is the thing I find stupidest about your post.  That's like saying all parents know what's best for their kids.  Protip: *They don't.*


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jan 23, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Not saying parents should be the ones... not saying the school should be the ones either. I'm saying that the parents should have the right to do it themselves, and if they don't want their kid learning it from some stranger then that's the parents' right. A lot of parents prefer to do it themselves and a lot of them don't have a problem and know just as much as a teacher.
> 
> And for it being in the 50's... uh I think parents (even though I don't know why you said 50's) are well aware of STD's considering the baby boomer generation pretty much started a whole new STD.


 
Parents do have that right, since when has the education system at any point ever taken away the right to educate their kids on something? The education system does have the right to instruct students on the practices of safe sex because not every single parent is going to sit down with their 14 year old and talk about it either. It's up to the student to determine which information they choose to absorb, and as one poster put it, in the Bible Belt States of America, they generally have a pretty biased opinion on premarital sex and sex in general.


----------



## tatripp (Jan 24, 2013)

GreatZimkogway said:


> Because far too many parents nowadays are too stupid or lazy to actually do that? What I bolded is the thing I find stupidest about your post. That's like saying all parents know what's best for their kids. Protip: *They don't.*


certainly all parents don't know what is best for their kids. Some parents are drug addicts. Some parents abuse kids. Some parents completely neglect their kids. Some parents abandon their kids. Most parents however truly care for their kids and wants what is best. The government can never adequately replace the authority of the family within society and should therefore never do it. The fact that there are many horrible parents does not mean that government should become a parent. The government is a far lousier father, mother, sister, and brother than any person I have met. 
Anyways. I am done here. Have a great discussion people.


----------

